# van staal question



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

what is a good rod to pair with a van steal 200 x series?


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

anything similar to a 1088 or above


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Rain shadow 1089 or a cousins 909M is the best choices


----------

